# vr6 in a rabbit?



## dmgraz (Jan 3, 2008)

I know it seems kind of stupid but anybody venture into this idea yet? i am a little disappointed that the 2.5 aftermarket is not going were i thought it was. So i am looking into other options. Anybody know if the manual trans will mount to a vr6 (12v or 24v), r32 motor mounts, wiring harness. thanks for the input.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: vr6 in a rabbit? (dmgraz)*

call HPA motorsports...


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

O...m....g.... that is beast!


----------



## dmgraz (Jan 3, 2008)

they do nice work but a little out of the price range. im think of a vr6 12v


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

Dunno about the laws where you are, but typically engine swaps are restricted to the engine being the same age, or newer than, the chassis which it is being put into. E.g. you could swap a 12v into a Mk2, but not a MkV. There may be ways around this, I'm not sure. But for what I know, your vehicle wouldn't be road legal.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (david8814)*


_Quote, originally posted by *david8814* »_Dunno about the laws where you are, but typically engine swaps are restricted to the engine being the same age, or newer than, the chassis which it is being put into. E.g. you could swap a 12v into a Mk2, but not a MkV. There may be ways around this, I'm not sure. But for what I know, your vehicle wouldn't be road legal.

heck where I live you could install an LS1 in a rabbit and still be street legal...


----------



## Tubaplaya (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_
heck where I live you could install an LS1 in a rabbit and still be street legal... 

LOL there is an idea!


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

typically though, as long as you can pass emissions you shouldn't have a problem. I don't see how you can get in any sort of trouble, unless you get yourself in a predicament (sp?) where you did something to have an officer looking under your hood and he just happens to know a lot about cars. Odds of that are not very high.
Just don't plan on selling the car w/ that motor in it.


----------



## dmgraz (Jan 3, 2008)

No emissions in Florida, im more worried about everything lining up as far as trans and mounting points. would be pretty sick if possible.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (dmgraz)*

Im sure Issam would know.... 
what would also be cool is an 8v ABA with a 288cam and some webbers.... oldschool


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_heck where I live you could install an LS1 in a rabbit and still be street legal... 

Well then... I say to you, sir:
America, f*ck yah.








Then I remember I live in Canada... so its all okay in the end.


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

anything less than a 24v would not be worth it. the 12v is just a glorified 2.sl0w 8v.
even the 24v is about the same as a 2.5 power wise... but much heavier.
i can understand switching to a tranny like the 02m but other than that i don't understand the point here.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: vr6 in a rabbit? (dmgraz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmgraz* »_I know it seems kind of stupid but anybody venture into this idea yet? i am a little disappointed that the 2.5 aftermarket is not going were i thought it was. So i am looking into other options. Anybody know if the manual trans will mount to a vr6 (12v or 24v), r32 motor mounts, wiring harness. thanks for the input.

Are you interested in just making a faster MK5 chassis, or a faster 2.5L ?
chris
c2


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: vr6 in a rabbit? (C2Motorsports)*

In fact it can be done.. And you can use your stock 2.5 trans. The only thing is you have to make the motor mounts work. There was a guy on the mk3 forum that swapped a mk5 2.5 in his mk3. And his is turbo. You would have to go standalone management. And your car runs on can-bus if im correct so you would have a lot of fun with the wiring. Search 2.5 mk3 and you will see his build thread


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: vr6 in a rabbit? (no_cash)*

trans will NOT bolt up. sorry.
the 2.5L trans has a bellhousing that ins nearlyy the same as a 020, 02J and 02A. all 4 cyl, housings. the VR6 will not bolt up to that setup.
you'd have to swap in a vr6 trans as well.

we'd do the job. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: vr6 in a rabbit? (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Dude it has been done. Some guy on the mk3 forum took a 2.5 motor and it bolted to his vr6 trans.. Ill get the link


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: vr6 in a rabbit? (no_cash)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4134747


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: vr6 in a rabbit? (no_cash)*

and its a 02m that he used..


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: vr6 in a rabbit? (no_cash)*

ah yes, you are correct and incorrect...
correct, they used a O2M
but....incorrect because,
O2M TT trans which is a 4 cyl trans, not a VR6. it will not bolt up to a vr6. if you get a o2m from a R32. 
02A's and 02M's are both trans that are used on 4 and 6 cyl motors BUt they also have differnt bellhousings...one for 4 cyl and one for 6cyl.


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: vr6 in a rabbit? (nothing-leaves-stock)*

He used the one from the 3.2vr


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: vr6 in a rabbit? (no_cash)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no_cash* »_He used the one from the 3.2vr

nope...

_Quote, originally posted by *Golf 2.0T* »_im using a TT tranny ..but yes it will bolt up to a Mk3 tranny sa its the same bolt patern as any 4 cyl


trust me. i know 1st hand, not thru vortex talk.... i just put a 2.5L in a mk1 with a 4 cyl trans last week. and i know the diffence between the 02a,o2m, etc.
*the 2.5L trans is a 4cyl bellhouing bolt pattern.*


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: vr6 in a rabbit? (nothing-leaves-stock)*

see.


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: vr6 in a rabbit? (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Ooo I.c. Sorry I stand corrected sir. You got any gofast 2.0 goodies?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: vr6 in a rabbit? (no_cash)*

no worries








IM if you have more questions, but sure we do 2.0L things as well


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: vr6 in a rabbit? (no_cash)*

wait!! is that a 020 on that motor?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: vr6 in a rabbit? (no_cash)*

yes. modified a hair








2.5L/FSI 2.0L trans, 020, 02J, 02A(4 cyl), 02M(4cyl) all are the same 4 cyl bellhousing bolt pattern


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: vr6 in a rabbit? (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Sorry to be a thread killer but 020's suck imho. How does it handle the power of the 2.5?


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: vr6 in a rabbit? (dmgraz)*

R32 anyone??


----------



## dmgraz (Jan 3, 2008)

im interested in the vr6 for many reasons. 1) it has more after market parts available than the 2.5. 2) it can make tons of power on boost. 3) lets face it, a vr6 is one of the sexiest sounding motors ever. I love the 2.5 but it seems like every after market company wants to make parts or does make parts and then stops. This motor has so much potential but the companies that can make it happen are not doing so. I always have a fear that ill start buying parts top build another motor and they will not be available. Whats the point of starting a project if it could dead end at any time because their is no market. 
Im not worried about the weight of the motor, south florida is setup like a big grid so their is literally no twisties to enjoy. I'd like to switch over to a vr6 but that seems like it would be a huge pain in the ass. So it looks like im damned if i do or don't


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (dmgraz)*

while we are talking crazy talk... Ill shed an idea Ive had....
R32 rear suspension... BMW limited slip differential... 2.5 under the hood hooked up to a 5 speed trans from a 22r toyota tacoma or supra... usesing an acme adapter plate of coarse... then FI to the sky...... 
sorry... i had to stop as might start foaming at the mouth....


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: vr6 in a rabbit? (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_trans will NOT bolt up. sorry.
the 2.5L trans has a bellhousing that ins nearlyy the same as a 020, 02J and 02A. all 4 cyl, housings. the VR6 will not bolt up to that setup.
you'd have to swap in a vr6 trans as well.

we'd do the job. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I can vouch for the o2j being a direct bolt up aside from the shift linkage that you'll have to run the shifter off the o4a and make some custom linkage brackets to make work. Honestly it was almost too easy, aside from the fact that I spent the past week waiting for axle bolts to arrive. but I guess this has nothing to do with VR sexytime


_Modified by BlackRabbit2point5 at 5:18 PM 11-16-2009_


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

get a 3.2 24v. the 2.8 24v is basically the same as a 2.5 power wise, and the 12v is definitely a down grade.
if you want to go by aftermarket support, swap in a 1.8t. they have more support than all the other motors combined.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: vr6 in a rabbit? (dmgraz)*

A VR6 swap 12v or 24v is going to cost more then it is worth IMO. Sure even the 12v has more potential then the 2.5. Just give it alittle time for the aftermarket to get better.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (kungfoojesus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kungfoojesus* »_get a 3.2 24v. the 2.8 24v is basically the same as a 2.5 power wise, and the 12v is definitely a down grade.
if you want to go by aftermarket support, swap in a 1.8t. they have more support than all the other motors combined.

from what I remember, a 2.8 24v has more power than both versions of the 2.5 (200hp vs 150 + 170hp)
and the 12v definitely makes more power, or the same.... (174hp vs 150 + 170hp)
how is it a downgrade? just asking...


----------



## Tubaplaya (Mar 29, 2008)

How easy(or hard) would it be to put an extra fuel injector somewhere in the intake manifold? Would this even be possible and would it imrove performance. I was reading that a GSX-R uses an extra injector in this way under high throttle. Would this be beneficial?


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (Tubaplaya)*

a mk5 R32 motor will drop in no problem. i was looking into doing a complete AWD r32 swap in my rabbit, you just have to find a parts car that someone totaled n swap EVERYTHING over


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

its a down grade because the vr6 motors, except the 3.2, make the same power under boost. the 2.5 has a higher flow cylinder head than the 2.8's. you're also looking at 100hp a rod on stock internals so it is as strong as any vr6. just saying no point in swapping over. in a year's time there will be turbo kits making 400whp at 15psi for the 2.5 at comparable prices to the 24v aftermarket.
don't get me wrong, the vr6 is my favorite motor. i'm just saying the 2.5 is very close in performance.


_Modified by kungfoojesus at 7:26 AM 11-18-2009_


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (kungfoojesus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kungfoojesus* »_its a down grade because the vr6 motors, except the 3.2, make the same power under boost. the 2.5 has a higher flow cylinder head than the 2.8's. you're also looking at 100hp a rod on stock internals so it is as strong as any vr6. just saying no point in swapping over. in a year's time there will be turbo kits making 400whp at 15psi for the 2.5 at comparable prices to the 24v aftermarket.
don't get me wrong, the vr6 is my favorite motor. i'm just saying the 2.5 is very close in performance.

_Modified by kungfoojesus at 7:26 AM 11-18-2009_

Oh I see, thanks. 
Yeah I own both and http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif them hehe.

_Quote, originally posted by *Brabbit32* »_a mk5 R32 motor will drop in no problem. i was looking into doing a complete AWD r32 swap in my rabbit, you just have to find a parts car that someone totaled n swap EVERYTHING over

IMO its not worth it to swap in the 3.2VR and the AWD drivetrain into the Rabbit... it would just too much! Then you end up with a R32 with Golf bumpers and Golf interior... which is great, but IMO isnt as good as the R32's interior.... unless you are going to swap in that as well. 
So unless you are getting a totaled R32 for DIRT cheap where the engine, drivetrain, and interior is fine, and are doing the work yourself, it will be barely worth it. 
Unless ofcourse the 2.5 in your Rabbit is toast from severely misshifting or hydrolocked


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: (kungfoojesus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kungfoojesus* »_its a down grade because the vr6 motors, except the 3.2, make the same power under boost. the 2.5 has a higher flow cylinder head than the 2.8's. you're also looking at 100hp a rod on stock internals so it is as strong as any vr6. just saying no point in swapping over. in a year's time there will be turbo kits making 400whp at 15psi for the 2.5 at comparable prices to the 24v aftermarket.
don't get me wrong, the vr6 is my favorite motor. i'm just saying the 2.5 is very close in performance.
_Modified by kungfoojesus at 7:26 AM 11-18-2009_

I have to dissagree that a 12v or 24v 2.8 makes the same power as a boosted 2.5. A 12v makes 250 whp @6 psi where a 2.5 makes that 8. Plus the power band on VR6 motors is way better. 
Also NA VR6 motors can make more. Right now there are some 12v 2.8s making 225whp. 
Personally I wouldn't swap any motor. If I really wanted to make a lot of hp then I would have bought a 2.0T...


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

give the 2.5 time. it isn't really fair comparing this new motor to one that has been out for a decade. as i already said, sure switch for aftermarket support now but the very near future holds big power 2.5's.
trust me, the 2.5 is more than comparable to the vr6 24v. i remember the days of my 24v making a lousy 300whp on 14psi and everyone was sitting around moaning about how fast the 1.8t was. its all in the tune and that takes a lot of time in the VW world.


_Modified by kungfoojesus at 10:19 AM 11-18-2009_


----------



## dmgraz (Jan 3, 2008)

i know it would be a bigger pain in the corn, but the 2.5 has been available since 05.5 and its going to be 2010 in a little more than a month. what the hell. so much potential, shop around and you can only find motor mounts and intakes, let see some real parts. i have both right now and i want moar! The vr6 idea is if all else fails, trying to create a plan B.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (dmgraz)*

what is your power goal....?


----------



## dmgraz (Jan 3, 2008)

idk, i was looking past 300hp but i dont want to break @#$% every time i drive. Im not that aggressive of a driver but when power is needed i'd like it to be there. hurry up on the s/c so i can shut up already!!!


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (dmgraz)*

Im working on it.... lol... you could DIY a nice turbo kit and get you there.... Things are about to get a lot easyer once C2 gets their cast manifold out...


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

i think a diy supercharge/turbo project for this car would be awesome.


----------

